# Very confused about high fat in freeze dried



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

I am losing my mind worrying if i"m doing the right thing. My Hannah (16 yrs.), Tia (7yrs.) and Lola (3 yrs.) have all been fed Fromm Four Star with a topper of Health Extensions (supplement only) . My 7 year old will eat anything but my 3 year old started to put her nose up at the food. Of course when we had some broiled salmon, chicken or even steak they would have they're "special" topper so she is always holding out for that I feel.I decided to try Stella and Chewy's Raw Coated small breed. I like that it has average fat and low carbs unlike the Fromm grain free that had above average fat. Tia is a little over weight. Loli actually sniffed walked away, came back, sniffed, licked then yay ate it. But the next day had lose stool. I put a little more in her bowl in my excitement that she liked it and think the transition amount was too much too fast. I pray they will harden up with a a slower transition. Now my question is I would love to top with Stella Chewy's freeze dried. Chicken, Rabbit, Venison had all five star rating on the dog food advisor but also his note that this is a VERY high protein to fat percentage and most calories coming from fat and NOT for every dog. Now I'm worried to give this to my Tia who is the chubby one that I'm trying to slim down. I also don't want my Lola to end up gaining. I would give less of course of the kibble and work maybe a pattie a day over the kibble. Why would this be a five star if it has so much fat. Wouldn't every small dog become obese from this much fat even as a topper??? Thank you for any insight.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would call Stella & Chewy's. The number is probably on the package. Tell them your concerns and see what they say. I bet the diarrhea was from a sudden change in diet. If you are trying to have Tia loose weight, then maybe this is not the 'topper' for her? How about some 4-5 star canned food?


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

I would say to try to stay away from it since it has such a high protein/fat ratio especially for the dog that's already a bit chunky. But maybe it would work well if any of your other pups are on the thinner side. Maybe try seeing any of there other products are lower in fat/protein and calories.
How many calories does it contain? How does that compare to what they were getting?


----------



## Pattimay (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you for advice ladies. I REALLY wanted this to work for both of them. I started the chubby one on the transition to the dry Stella Chewy's kibble today. I'm hoping that the less fat in that will also help with the weight loss. She did start gaining I'm thinking back now when I switched last year to the Fromm Grain Free. I also got carried away with the toppings giving more of the freeze dried then the kibble. My plan is to go back to half of of what I gave and add the kibble to make up the calories needed which is about 164 from dog food and leave room for her treat and the little bit of boiled egg my husband gives each morning. I also think the long, cold snowy winter here in the East meant her walks were far and in-between and her stealing the food that Loli didn't eat every so often also didn't help. I also told my husband to STOP sneaking them that bit of cheese he was eating.I feel good about the quality of the ingredients in actually both Primal Freeze dried(the turkey/sardine) and Stella's and the convenience over canned toppers. So hoping this works out for them . I'll give it a couple of weeks and see how they do. Wish me luck.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck! Those little brown eyes looking up at you when you are eating are SO appealing! I had some vegie soup tonight, and my two had some carrots out of it!!


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Good luck!
Hopefully it works out.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Why not go the frozen raw rather than freeze dried?


----------

